# Bear Fursuit Head



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 19, 2010)

I just finished this guy this morning. I'm very happy with how he turned out. :3 

He's balaclava-based with buckram, plastic & suede eyes and a moving jaw.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 19, 2010)

Very cute. ^___^


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 19, 2010)

D'aw. I like it. :3


----------



## ShayneBear (Aug 25, 2010)

he's lovely! my main sona is a bear, and it's nice to see other "soft" bears (rather than the dopey/"fat" bears, or angry ones i've seen before)!


----------



## Jagged (Aug 25, 2010)

Adorable <3
Love his expression; has a kind face x3


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice head)


----------



## Morroke (Aug 25, 2010)

My only beef with it is the pink nose, but that's just a personal preference.

Looking good :3


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not really digging the sleepy eyes (really a personal preferences on my part)

But it looks nice


----------

